# WE NEED YOUR PRAYERS!



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi guys, something horrible has happened. My stepdad is missing. Last night my mom and step dad had bible study, he had to take one of the elders home, she lives in a BAD neighborhood, Oak Ciff and he dropped the lady off but never came home. His car is missing and so is $200 out of his checking account. We are very worried we have people looking for him and a detective helping us but the police will not do much because he is an adult. But NONE of this is regular behavior for him!

Please pray for us. I may not be online much now just keep us in your thoughts, no matter what religion you are/aren't. Thanks


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

-_- You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

omg! !!! ur family is in my thoughts!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That is horrible. We'll be praying that he returns safely. -_-


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I hope you find him well. I will keep him and your family in my prayers.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for you-this has got to be stressfull. I will pray for you please keep us posted as you can.....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!!!! I hope your stepdad comes home soon!!!! We will be thinking of you and your family and praying that he will return safely


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

This is horrible, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this.... I got chills just reading your post.....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sending prayers your way.How aweful,for you and your family.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG, I am so sorry about your Step dad, I hope and pray he is alright and is home soon







You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I am praying for a safe return
God Bless!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg so scary.. i'll be thinking of you







keep us updated


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh no! I will keep you and your mom in my thoughts. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I so so sorry for you, you and your step father will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

How terrible. You will certainly bee in my thoughts.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope he's ok. Sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! How scary! You and your family will definetely be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated on any new information...


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

You an your family will be in our prayers. I pray that he returns home safely. Keep us posted. Take care 
Teaco


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

oh my goodness. I will definitely start adding your family to my daily prayers until they find him. The power of prayer is strong ..hang tough and pray lots. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

That's terrible! I can't believe it! You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh dear. I am praying ferverently for his safety, and your family. This is so scary-my heart truly goes out to you-you must be so frightened for him.










Please-keep us updated!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!! That is terrible. I will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Any word or leads? I am so sorry this is happening to you. I will be thinking about you and your family


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh my that is horrible. I will be praying for his safety and quick return. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh, that is so scarey.







Your family will definantely be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Our thoughts are w/ you and your family. Have you heard anything?


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I prayed for a good outcome of this situation before replying. I can't even begin to imagine what your family is going through but your SM family is here with you, too!

I will continue to pray that your Stepfather is home safe and sound soon until you report to us that he is home!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

What a world we are living in...my prayers for your stepfathers safe return. 

It is amazing however, coming online and seeing all these caring people praying and sending all kinds of good thoughts to you and your family. How awesome.


S


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Your family is in my daily prayers and will continue to be so. Please know that we may be miles apart, but we are all here for you and your family


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Wish you well girl. I hope your stepfather is ok. Take care


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just saw this post...I hope everything turns out well. You and your family and stepfather are in our prayers. May he return home safely.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am still praying for him and your family..I hope that you find the time to log in soon and update us. I hate waiting and I cannot imagine being in your shoes


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry for what is happening. My thoughts/prayers are with you and your family. May he return safely.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I am so stunned to read such a scary post. I truly hope your family is getting some answers and that they are good ones.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My Gosh, I just saw this. How horrifying, and how scary. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

we are praying for you as well. i hope he comes home soon. i can't imagine how worried you must be. hang in there...


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

:excl: omg!

I'm so sorry to hear that!!!!! I fear the worst!!!! I really really really will keep you in my thoughts and hope for the safe return of your step father. 

__prayer___


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh my.....I hope he is safe and well. My thoughts are with you. 

-c


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Still sending prayers your way.Hopeing all has turned out well.We are here for you.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My thoughts are with all of you. ((hugs))


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything?????


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

has anyone heard anything !


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope your father returns home safe. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Sure hope all is okay. 

Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

It's been a couple of days, I hope everything is okay!! I really hope he is found unharmed.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG~ I'm so sorry....







I can't imagine what ur going through.







I hope he'll come home soon.

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Lani


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured paryers are going out for your stepdad and a good outcome. I can't imagine how awful this must be for you and your family.
Missysmom


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I prayed for the safe return of your stepfather. 
I can only imagine what your family is going through right now, so it is understandable that you are not posting.
Praying for your family. 
Snertsmom


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Just wanted to bring this back up to the top. Has anyone heard from Brit lately??


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I just checked her profile and her last active is April 20 in the evening so she hasn't been back here since that night


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Triste, I never thought to look at her profile.....I continue to keep her and her family on our prayer chain at church....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

no problem. I, too, have her family in my prayers still. I can't even imagine.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't know if this is good news, bad news, or no news. I've been watching the Dallas Morning News on-line edition since Thursday and there have been no local news stories for Dallas or any of the surrounding towns about anyone missing. I'm sure they don't put every story online but at least there isn't anything so far.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for keeping look out Ms. Magnolia!! I just PM'd her, maybe she'll take a moment to answer......


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Not all missing persons get media attention. Especially not adults unless you are a celebrity. Brit has not been online since her original post. I have a bad feeling about this.Hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Brits mom where are you? We are all very worried!


----------



## MomtoMolly (Apr 22, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------

